# Alchemie entdeckte Tränke



## Armaliana (30. Mai 2007)

Hi..
also ich habe eine frage mein Alchi skill ist 375 und ich habe alle 4 neue Tränke... noch dazu gibt es ja Tränke die man entdecken kann beim brauen
ich habe 2 entdeckt kann aber gerade leider nicht sagen welche.
was für entdeckungen habt ihr gemacht..bzw wieviele und welche gibt es?

mfg arma


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

Fläschchen der Arkanstärkung
Fläschchen der Schattenstärkung
Fläschchen der Stärkung
Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs

das müssten sie sein, ansonsten 

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/62/alchimie


----------



## Farook (31. Mai 2007)

Ich warte leider noch immer auf meinen 1. Geistesblitz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und irgendwie kommt's mir so vor, als würde meine Alchimie-Spezialisierung (Elixiere) seit Patch 2.1 weniger oft proccen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (31. Mai 2007)

Außerdem können auch Transmutationen über Geistesblitze erlernt werden.


----------



## schokocross (31. Mai 2007)

stimmt, ganz vergessen, steht aber auch bei der buffed liste mit bei 

die zwischen skill 300-305 in der liste


zudem müsste der Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank auch dazuzählen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11019


----------



## Elgabriel (1. Juni 2007)

Farook schrieb:


> Ich warte leider noch immer auf meinen 1. Geistesblitz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/ sign

Ein Leidensgenosse! Geht mir genauso!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (1. Juni 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> / sign
> 
> Ein Leidensgenosse! Geht mir genauso!
> 
> ...


Ähm, oh langsam glaub ich ich hab geträumt...war da nicht mal n Post im Forum, dass es keine Geistesblitze mehr gibt? Von Blizzard selbst eröffnet?
Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber so war das irgendwie.
Wobei ich das auch schade finde.


----------



## Fighter_XP (2. Juni 2007)

von schrieb:
			
		

> Berufe
> 
> * Alchimie
> o Die Chancen für eine Entdeckung während der Herstellung von Tränken wurden deutlich erhöht.


----------



## Trisher (4. Juni 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Ähm, oh langsam glaub ich ich hab geträumt...war da nicht mal n Post im Forum, dass es keine Geistesblitze mehr gibt? Von Blizzard selbst eröffnet?
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber so war das irgendwie.
> Wobei ich das auch schade finde.



Das war nur so, weil es Probleme, also einen Bug dabei gab. Mit Patch 2.1 wurde es wieder reingebracht und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, noch die Chance erhöht.


----------



## Manani (4. Juni 2007)

Hier noch einmal die ganze Story:

Geistesblitze gibt es erst seit BC. Wie es dann immer so ist, haben einige Schlaumeier eine Möglichkeit gefunden das System auszutricksen, weil es ihnen einfach zu lange dauerte. Der Geistesblitz wurde nämlich auch ausgeführt, obwohl das Brauen der Tränke/Elixiere gescheitert ist, weil im Rucksack kein Platz mehr war. Also haben die einfach so lange auf herstellen gedrückt, bis sie alle Geistesblitze zusammen hatten (pöse Purschen). Das war dann auch der Zeitpunkt wo Blizz diese Funktion ausgestellt hat (Beitrag im Forum).

Nach 2.1 habe sie das dann anders gelöst. Geistesblitze sind nur noch möglich, wenn etwas hergestellt und auch im Rucksack abgelegt wird. Im Gegenzug hat Blizz dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Geistesblitzes erhöht (Patchnotes). Es heißt aber nach wie vor: Geduld haben


----------



## White Jen (4. Juni 2007)

Manche haben halt nach erstellen von 3 Elixieren/Tränke einen Geistesblitz und die anderen erst später.
Kann man halt nichts machen^^

Naja ich habe aber auch noch keinen Geistesblitz erhalten. Leider^^
Was solls =) Davon geht die Welt nicht unter =)


----------



## chemix (6. Juni 2007)

habe jetzt skill 340 aber nochnie nen geistesblitz:-(((


----------



## Undeathjenna (6. Juni 2007)

@Fendulas: Neben mir hatte vor ca 2 wochen einer einen Geistesblitz. Ich selbst hatte leider auch noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheoBeyer (6. Juni 2007)

Ich hätt mal so ne ganz dumme Frage:
 Was sind Geistesblitze?
soweit ich mitgekrigt hab bekommt man durch öfteres Brauen von Tränken etc. neue Rezepte, manchmal schnellen und manchmal langsamer. Stimmt des so?


----------



## Durban (7. Juni 2007)

TheoBeyer schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal so ne ganz dumme Frage:
> Was sind Geistesblitze?
> soweit ich mitgekrigt hab bekommt man durch öfteres Brauen von Tränken etc. neue Rezepte, manchmal schnellen und manchmal langsamer. Stimmt des so?





RICHTIG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanBAT (7. Juni 2007)

Ja, dazu hätte ich auch noch eine frage:
Bekomme ich Geistesblitz eigentlich immer wenn ich Tränke braue, oder nur dann, wenn der Trank den ich braue nicht in grau angezeigt wird?


----------



## Neravine (7. Juni 2007)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Ja, dazu hätte ich auch noch eine frage:
> Bekomme ich Geistesblitz eigentlich immer wenn ich Tränke braue, oder nur dann, wenn der Trank den ich braue nicht in grau angezeigt wird?




Hi,

Man kann auch Tränke entdecken die in Grau angezeigt werden.
Ich habe z.B. Fläschchen der Stärkung entdeckt, durch Herstellen eines Erstklassigen Manatrankes.

Gruß Neravine


----------



## Fendulas (7. Juni 2007)

Neravine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Man kann auch Tränke entdecken die in Grau angezeigt werden.
> Ich habe z.B. Fläschchen der Stärkung entdeckt, durch Herstellen eines Erstklassigen Manatrankes.
> ...


Heißt das, dass mein Twink so oft er will einen Feuerschutztrank brauen kann und vllt. dabei einen Geistesblitz hat? Ist ja cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danke @ alle: dass es wieder eingeführt worden ist, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Belinda1 (18. Juni 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> Fläschchen der Arkanstärkung
> Fläschchen der Schattenstärkung
> Fläschchen der Stärkung
> Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ja das sind sie ich hatte schon 4 Geistesblitze und das entgeht einem nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn der Char wird in goldenem Licht gebadet und tanzt vor Freude und es kommt die Meldung ihr habt ein neues Rezept gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fläschchen doppelt und dreifach ich liebe es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

